# Ferret Breeders or for sale In Norfolk



## Jake-MUFC-TILL-I-DIE (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone? : victory:


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

dont understand the post lol
sorry if im bein blonde


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

i breed ^_^

what you wanna know?


----------



## Jake-MUFC-TILL-I-DIE (Sep 22, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> i breed ^_^
> 
> what you wanna know?


Are you around the Noroflk Area? How much do ferrets cost as i really want 1, Also what type of cage or whatever can you keep them in?


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

*"Ferret Breeders or for sale In Norfolk"
*
What is this world coming to??

A breeder....for sale??

How much, ill place my first bid at £1


----------



## Jake-MUFC-TILL-I-DIE (Sep 22, 2008)

gaspanic said:


> *"Ferret Breeders or for sale In Norfolk"*
> 
> What is this world coming to??
> 
> ...


:Na_Na_Na_Na:
I mean any ferrets for Sale XD


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

they can live for about 9 or 10 years. home must be as big as you can afford. they can live indoors and out doors.

costs vary, on colour, and whether the ferret is already nuetered (which it must be)

i live in dereham.

thanks,
Bobbie


----------



## Jake-MUFC-TILL-I-DIE (Sep 22, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> they can live for about 9 or 10 years. home must be as big as you can afford. they can live indoors and out doors.
> 
> costs vary, on colour, and whether the ferret is already nuetered (which it must be)
> 
> ...


Excellent!, I live in Derham to i recentley moved here 4 weeks ago , Would you be able to sell me any Ferrets then do you think?


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

what colour are you after?

they are an awful lot of work. how much do you know about them?

and you must promise that if you cant look after the ferret any more or loose interest, that it will come back to me. i wont go after you or anything:lol2: but i just dont want them passed from family to family, id rather they came home to me.

and where in dereham are you?


----------



## Jake-MUFC-TILL-I-DIE (Sep 22, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> what colour are you after?
> 
> they are an awful lot of work. how much do you know about them?
> 
> ...


No paticular colour really just a tame young one or maybe 2 how much do they cost? I wont loose intrest as i have always wanted a ferret and now i have the money i want to. Where about's in Derhem do you live? I live at Swanton Drive (Street) you heared of that? :2thumb:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

i live at moorgate road.. i dont recognise swanton drive...

i normally sell a kit at 20pound each. spayed female 50pound. castrated male 45pound. entire male/female adult 15pound. albinos and polecats..

colours are a little more.

i also have a few hutches for sale too.


----------



## Jake-MUFC-TILL-I-DIE (Sep 22, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> i live at moorgate road.. i dont recognise swanton drive...
> 
> i normally sell a kit at 20pound each. spayed female 50pound. castrated male 45pound. entire male/female adult 15pound. albinos and polecats..
> 
> ...


 
So could i take the 2 Male kits? And a cage for them ??? If thats OK?? For a resonable price :2thumb:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

i will pm you..


----------



## deni (Nov 11, 2008)

*male ferret kit*



Bobbie said:


> i will pm you..


 hi bobbie, we are looking into getting a male ferret kit, do you have any inside cages for sale with them? do you still deliver for petrol, denise


----------

